# Bad starter? Need help restarting car and identifying type of starter



## e36rok (Jul 12, 2007)

Will get pics shortly...


_Modified by e36rok at 6:34 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Bad starter? Need help restarting car and identifying type of starter (e36rok)*

wtf


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

prolly needs a new muffler bearing, or maybe just as simple as filling up the blinker fluid


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Bad starter? Need help restarting car and identifying type of starter (e36rok)*

Here's my thoughts before I see the photos:
Before I bought a new starter, I would check and clean the spot where the ground wire attaches to the car body under the battery. Also clean the spot where the ground strap attaches near the transmission mount, and the other end where it attaches to the transmission. Corroded grounds can cause problems with the starter. 
If cleaning the grounds does not help, then push start the car, drive to auto parts store. (Note to self: park where it will be easiest to push start car again to drive home, back into space if it will make it easier). Buy new starter. Push start car, drive home, (Note to self: park on ramps or wood blocks when you pull in the driveway, to avoid having to push start the car one more time). Change starter... (Note to self: that front starter bolt needs a 7mm or 8mm allen wrench make sure you have one, or get one while you're out buying the starter). Another note to self: lining up that front starter bolt that goes through the engine mount is a BIG hassle. Eat extra bowl of "Wheaties" that morning... 



_Modified by where_2 at 12:39 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## somolovitch3 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bad starter? Need help restarting car and identifying type of starter (where_2)*

(Note to self, jack up engine BEFORE removing starter bolts)
Two bolt starters are for manuals, three bolt starters are for auto tranys.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Bad starter? Need help restarting car and identifying type of starter (somolovitch3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somolovitch3* »_(Note to self, jack up engine BEFORE removing starter bolts)
Two bolt starters are for manuals, three bolt starters are for auto tranys.









oh the joys of getting things lined up to put those back in... I think I eventually found almost all the wrenches I threw across the street that day...


----------

